# quelle distro linux



## macabee (27 Mai 2014)

vous plaît-elle particulièrement ? J'en ai gravé une bonne dizaine , de toutou et autres puppies , slax , slacko , precise , linux lite , q4os , lubuntu , robolinux , damn small linux : au final , je préfère elementary os qui permet facilement de changer de langue et de clavier contrairement à robolinux qui est nul de ce point de vue .


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2014)

Je me tiens depuis quelque temps à celles issues de Debian et grand public, (X)Ubuntu et Mint par exemple.

Présentement, je tape ce post sur une Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.


----------



## macabee (30 Mai 2014)

ça le fait , ça reconnaît sans problème tout ce que tu branches et ça marche d'emblée , et en français ( clavier +++) ; même sur une antiquité comme medion lifetec 1G ram , 1,73 MHz .


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (10 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Fedora marche très bien aussi et s'installe facilement.


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2014)

A la base (2000!) plutôt orientée vers celle à base de RedHat, j'utilise plutôt celles à base de Debian aujourd'hui.

Les ditributions que j'ai utilisé le plus longtemps sont Mandrake (avant que ça ne devienne Mandriva), puis SuSE (avant que Novell la rachète) et enfin Ubuntu.

J'aimais beaucoup SuSE et ses outils d'administration graphiques et de gestion de packages qui était nettement au dessus du reste à l'époque (mi-200x).

Bref, en réalité sorti du choix base-RedHat (Fedora par exemple) ou base-Debian (Ubuntu par exemple), c'est le Windows Manager (on reste sur du Gnome enrichi ou du KDE) qui change l'expérience utilisateur.

Après il y a eu de vrais Unix, genre OpenSolaris (abandonné après le rachat de Sun par Oracle).


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2014)

Et les *BSD


----------

